
China bans wild animal trade until coronavirus epidemic is eliminated - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/china-bans-wild-animal-trade-until-coronavirus-epidemic-eliminated/2020/01/26/0e05a964-4017-11ea-971f-4ce4f94494b4_story.html
======
rvz
Well given that Ebola, Coronavirus, etc have been sourced from people eating
these infected animals, this 'wild animal trade' in China and similar should
be permanently banned to reduce the risk of another situation like this.

------
guidedlight
It seems like this will do practically nothing. Akin to locking the barn after
the horse has bolted.

The ban needs to be permanent.

